# Noise from dash when changing fan mode



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like the vent motor is squeeling. I'd take it in and hope it will duplicate for the service advisor.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a similar sound when switching modes to windshield only. It sounds like the actuator keeps trying to close the door for a second even though it's already closed.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Blend door actuator (that's what Ford calls it, anyway. I would assume GM is the same or similar). Why car makers keep using cheap plastic for these things, considering what a monumental PITA they are to replace, is beyond me.


----------



## CruzeLTZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, I just hopped in the car to get some food and I was listening to it. It is a clicking noise but pitches into a squeal. There is a small whine when changing the vent modes, but the clicking and squealing comes from changing from defrost to vent and back. Just turn down all the fans and audio and just change from mode to mode.

Thanks for the input, everyone.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely, get the car into the dealership about this, CruzeLTZ; under normal circumstances this would be covered under the Bumper to Bumper warranty. Please, let us know any updates.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> I have a similar sound when switching modes to windshield only. It sounds like the actuator keeps trying to close the door for a second even though it's already closed.




mcg75,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you as well. Please keep us posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me or you can also contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## FrustratedinTX (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze, and mine was doing the exact same thing. The service dept had my car for 3 days in Dec trying to figure out what it was. They said the car was having a power surge. They told me they replaced a microchip and that the issue was fixed. When I got the car back it was better.. but still having issue. My car is currently in shop again for electrical issues. Engine fan is very loud, error on dash pops up when I turn on A/C telling me engine temp is too hot, AC off. Temp guage goes crazy when A/C is turned on.. To the right of the driver seat where your leg goes is hot, on the way to the dealership, the panic alarm came one and car wouldn't go over 50.. Flashers wouldn't turn off when we got to dealership. Did I mention half of the time my car won't even unlock with remote? Batteries were changed and the remote still won't work.. Neither of the remotes. A little frustrated!


----------

